# Warranty Work



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Here is another issue I bought my tt in New Jersey and I live near Baltimore 
there is a outback dealer( Leo's RV Center )10min away. when I was looking to buy I went there and the wanted $19,000 I found the same tt in $2000 Cheaper in NJ online so after talking to them and making the deal I drove 4hours to get it at Garick RV they were great the saleman even took us out to lunch while they put our hitch and the other things we needed. This was last July anyway after a month or so the radio just quit. I went to Leo's and told them about the problem and since I didnt buy my tt there they could not do the warranty work on it I called 
Garick RV and they sent me another radio free of charge. My question is if I have to do get any warranty work on my tt Do I have to take the tt up there?
I called Outback and they said that any outback dealer should honor the warranty and do the work. 
So what should I do? and all I a can say is I hope nothing goes wrong with the tt
Is leo's wrong ?

Willie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Leo's is wrong, but they are just making you pay for not buying it there.

order to get the service you want and need, you may have to take it somewhere else. And you don't have to take it to an Outback dealer. Check around and find out what other dealers in your area are Keystone authoroized dealers. Thys can take care of your warranty work, too.

Don't put up with Leo's refusal. let them know you're willing to put your money elsewhere even after the warranty is out.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Willie,

This is a common topic around here. Bottom line, your local dealer should do the work, but there is nothing forcing them to. Even if Keystone were to lean on them, they will schedule you behind their regular 'loyal' customers to the point that the work will not get done.

I would forget about the dealer, and find a third party repair shop that can do warranty work. There are lots of them out there, and you will be on equal footing with everybody else.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Here is another recent thread about this topic. You might find it interesting.

Warranty


----------



## 6-4-Campin (Apr 8, 2006)

Willie,

I too live in MD (Odenton). When shopping around for my Outback, Leo's was one of my stops. When I questioned about service and repairs, their first answer was they only work on units they sell. When pushed on the warranty issue, they "clarified" that they would do warranty work but their customers had priority. In other words, I should expect a several month wait before they could fit me in on their schedule. As it turned out, I found a dealer in PA that had the unit I wanted for about $3000 under Leo's price. I gave Leo's an opportunity to win my business, they matched the offer and threw in an electric tongue jack. So far, I've had to call on Leo's twice for service (once for warranty). Both times they had me in and out of the shop in no time.

Probably not the response you were looking for, but thought I'd pass it along for what it's worth.

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All Leo's is doing is making sure you do not buy from them in the future. If they gave you service on a first come first served then when it came time for a new trailer they could be at the top of the list. This is not likely to happen with them treating you as a third rate citizen.

As said before find out where all of the local Keystone service centers are in your area and try them.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

6-4-Campin said:


> Willie,
> 
> I too live in MD (Odenton). When shopping around for my Outback, Leo's was one of my stops. When I questioned about service and repairs, their first answer was they only work on units they sell. When pushed on the warranty issue, they "clarified" that they would do warranty work but their customers had priority. In other words, I should expect a several month wait before they could fit me in on their schedule. As it turned out, I found a dealer in PA that had the unit I wanted for about $3000 under Leo's price. I gave Leo's an opportunity to win my business, they matched the offer and threw in an electric tongue jack. So far, I've had to call on Leo's twice for service (once for warranty). Both times they had me in and out of the shop in no time.
> 
> ...


 I found out that Leo's is the only outback/keystone dealer in Maryland. 
when I found the tt online I went Leo's to see if the could match that price in NJ they said no and if If you can get that than go get it. I did. Thanks for your help 
I hope I don't have to get any work on it soon. So far so Good 
"Keep your fingers crossed"


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Does not need to be a Outback/Keystone dealer, only a Keystone dealer


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Does not need to be a Outback/Keystone dealer, only a Keystone dealer
> [snapback]110933[/snapback]​


Does NOT have to be a Keystone dealer -- just a Keystone Authorized repair center -- there are 1000's of Keystone Authorized repair centers that does not sell one Keystone product ....

Call Keystone -- give them your zipcode -- they will tell you nearest repair facility


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I've wondered how those of you who were buying out of state, would go about getting something fixed especially unnder warranty if you did not buy it from a dealer near you. Now I know. I bought from Leo's two times now and have only returned one time for work to be done but can say I was taken care of right away. 
I think I would be upset if I took my trailer in for repair work and found out I had to wait for trailers to be repaired that were not bought there, before mine was fixed that was bought from there. 
I really tossed around about buying in Maryland or out because of price and decided it wasn't worth it to buy out of state because of warranty work or work after warranty. I thought I would be more comfortable with the person I bought it from.
Sorry to hear you are having trouble. I hope it works out for you.

I know there is a dealer in Lancaster that sells Outbacks. I think his name is Melliot, I am not sure if I spelled it right or not.

Really hope you are able to come up with a reasaonable solution.

Linda


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

After my local Outback dealer botched my warranty work (THREE TIMES!), Keystone authorized me to go to an independant repair place to do the work- I paid them directly, and Keystone cut me a check to reimburse me. If you are nice to Keystone and make the shop out to be the bad guy, they will work with you!
Kevin P.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

willie226 said:


> 6-4-Campin said:
> 
> 
> > Willie,
> ...


Again, not what you wanted to hear.....But.......

I have bought two Outbacks from Leo's in the past three years. They have beaten Lakeshore's prices each time.









With that said.......

If and when you need warranty work done, have your sales person at Garrick call Leo's as a favor to you and say I have a customer that moved and we need your assistance........They gave you the warm fuzzies, right??? Don't call Leo's and say "Hey remember me?" However, their service guys probably don't have a clue who you are.

I work under a signed mobility agreement and if the Department of Labor decides I need to move, I will let no RV dealer hold up my service. I had the service department write up a document at closing stating that they would call and make sure I got the service I needed.

Let's hope you don't have a problem with the unit!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim

P.S. You could always take it to McGeorges in Ashland.


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

kjp1969 said:


> After my local Outback dealer botched my warranty work (THREE TIMES!), Keystone authorized me to go to an independant repair place to do the work- I paid them directly, and Keystone cut me a check to reimburse me. If you are nice to Keystone and make the shop out to be the bad guy, they will work with you!
> Kevin P.
> [snapback]111037[/snapback]​


That's another advantage of an extended service plan. When we bought our RV (at Lakeshore RV Center in Muskegon, Mich.), we were told that if we had any "warranty" problems - take our RV to a local repair center - and if the work falls under the first year Keystone/Outback warranty, the service repair center will work with Keystone on the repair, i.e., the local RV repair center will do the repair - after speaking with Keystone to see what they cover. As it is right now, we have a problem with our shower hose/head - and Lakeshore will be sending us the new part. If it needs to be professionally installed, we will take our RV to our local RV repair center. We don't intend to beg a local dealer to do our warranty work if they don't want to.

Dana


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

It's just a game they are playing with you
I would do like Tim suggested what could it hurt 
Nice thinking there Tim









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Darn those dealers that decide who/when they will and won't service. They need to attend a local Outbacker rally and get an ear full from all of us.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for all your help

Willie


----------

